# Official SMF December Throwdown



## fired up

Announcing the first of SMF's Monthly Throwdowns. 
It is time to get those creative juices flowing and fire up those smokers.
This months category is.........
*Soups, stews, and chili.*
Here are the rules, please read them carefully.


*Official Monthly Throwdown Rules*
  1. The dish must be *SMOKED *in the cooking process, or feature *SMOKED *ingredients in a prominent manner.

2. You must follow the throwdown theme.

3. All entries must be cooked during the current throwdown period (12/1 - 12/31). A code word will be provided and must be written on an object and shown in your picture. This months code word is *Groovy*

  4. All entries must be submitted by *Midnight Eastern time *on the night of 12/31.

5. Entries are to be submitted to me (Fired Up) via Private Message with *ONE *picture of your dish and a brief description of your entry. Do *NOT *post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be *DISQUALIFIED.*This is to keep anonymity for the Members choice category.

  6. There will be two categories for the judging. One will be determined by the judges of the events committee, and the other by SMF members choice through a voting poll. One contestant cannot win both categories. If that should happen, the runner up in the Members choice category will be the winner of that category. Any ties will be broken by the events committee's judging votes. Prize(s) if any will be awarded to the winner of each category.

7. Events committee judging will be based on three scores, each given a score of 1-10 for a 30 possible points per judge. These will then be combined with all of the judges scores. Whoever has the most points will be the winner.  The judging will be based on these three scores.
*ORIGINALITY =*Trying something outside of the box.
*APPEARANCE = *How good the dish looks.
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = *Technical difficulty and the amount of work that has gone into the dish.

8. Any entries that do not adhere to these rules will be disqualified. Judges decisions are final.

9. These rules are subject to change. Any changes made will be posted for everyone to see.
*
If you have any questions please send me (Fired Up) a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you.

Good Luck and have fun!

*Brad


----------



## fire it up

Sounds like it will be fun.
I'm already working on my dish in my head.  I know what I want to do just need to refine it a little and get to work on it.
I like the idea of submitting one photo to you with a short description, will be a lot simpler and cleaner than posting entries in a thread.

Remember folks, send your entries to 


 *Fired Up*

and not me 


 *Fire it up*


----------



## yount

This is awesome cant wait already got mine planned.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Aww man You've got to be kiddin me! i just did some meat for chili and stuff today...It figures the one time i'm on the ball with posting my pics the day I smoke something I don't have a groovy sign to put in the pics.
Oh Well!!


----------



## sumosmoke

Brad - his thread was posted today and in my opinion, would qualify as an entry since it was done in December. Just my $0.02. If anything, he would want to make sure his entry followed the rules laid out.


----------



## bman62526

It's ok - you can still use smoked INGREDIENTS in your dish, and then when you PM Fired Up, it will still be anonymous!

So you posted pics of meat today - should be no big deal.  Once chopped, diced, shredded, etc...and put in a dish - no one will know it was the meat you posted today, right?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Of course, that is MY interpretation of the rule - but I'm usually wrong when it comes to interpretation...just ask the Mrs.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Thanks Sumo And Bman for the support. Firedup PM'd me and straightened it out.  
SOB


----------



## herkysprings

Great idea! 

If I wasnt busy this month / way from my smoker for most of it I'd be in for sure!


----------



## alx

This should be fun.Thanks to all who are running this contest....


----------



## geob

Like the idea. 
geob


----------



## raceyb

I just did 5 gallons of chili and posted it 2 weeks ago so I'm gonna have to skip outta this one. I'll be looking forward to the next one. I'm chili'd out...


----------



## richtee

So where do we submit the DNA for entry verification?


----------



## raceyb

I've changed my mine, I'm in!....


----------



## deltadude

I hate to be the one throwin some cold water on this fine subject, but it seems the most important aspect of cooking is missing in this virtual cook-off...   *TASTE*

Great looking pictures don't make something taste good.  Otherwise isn't a recipe/picture contest and not a cook-off.

Someone has to try out the recipes and grade them.  Possibly a committee of former pro cooks, who would have little difficulty in duplicating a recipe.  Of course cost gets to be a factor, so put a limit on how much the total ingredient list could cost.  In addition the contestant could either get on the phone or voice over internet guide the cook in preparation of the recipe.  

The last step could be when the judging committee gets the contestant entrees down to 3 finalist.

Any entree can challenge the 3 finalist (prior to cooking by pro cook) by paying the pro cook for all ingredients to make the recipe.  The pro cook should have at least 2 weeks to cook the recipes..


----------



## bigtrain74

Im excited for this! I can't wait to come up with something.


----------



## erain

come on, after all it IS a "virtual" throwdown. how about just have fun and share ideas/recipies. i would be willing to take it for granted that taste really isnt an issue and that all entrys are of course gonna be awesome tasting... who would post something they didnt feel was a great dish anyway. imho, keep with the plan and lets have some pics of some great tasting food. after that we all can try these out for ourselves if we wish and make up our own minds. great fodder for expanding horizons and sharing recipies we might not normally share. sorry just tryin to be an umbrella over a good idea...


----------



## DanMcG

Very well put Erain. I hope to enter the challenge but I got to work on my photo skills in the mean time.. It is a virtual contest and visual does matter and there's some semi pro's we be up against.
best of luck to the rest of the entries...
Dan


----------



## richoso1

Organized in a simple and efficient manner, my compliments. Good luck to all!


----------



## raceyb

I agree on taste, cause I have a VERY good entry, but what are you gonna do? I don't even think he wants the full recipe, just a short description. Appeal and looks is going to be the big factors here. I took over 20 pictures so I could pick out the best one.

So word of advice, get close ups, take some with flash, some with natural light, different angles, spoon, no spoon, whatever, have a fun time and session with it. Then comes the tough part, finding the one shot you think will get ya the win.  :)


----------



## gnubee

I disagree, it is what it is. 

You'd probably be right if the first prize was a Ferrari as top prize between renowned international Chefs, but this is just a fun contest. 

So the judges can't taste the actual product. That doesn't matter because its an eye appeal contest. 

Just look at something Our newbie Treegje has done or something Cowgirl has done. Tell me that doesn't taste good. We need to keep this just a fun little contest. 

Besides it would take some Great top of the line Pro cook to outcook Jeanie.


----------



## rivet

What Erain said!


----------



## beer-b-q

We were thinking of offering as first prize a *New Candy Apple Red Lamborghini* but decided to wait and maybe do it this summer...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






PS; That was sarcasm not serious...


----------



## erain

RED!!!!!! are you kidding me??????  how about mossey oak breakup!!! LOL!!!


----------



## erain

kinda hoping to see the entries get posted in their appropriate forum section after the hoopla is done, perhaps you even share your fine recipie with your smoking buddies...

i just try and make sure it focused and no grease prints on the lense LOL!!!


----------



## deltadude

Well I am truly sorry for offering an opinion.  The intent was not to trash the concept, the reply was asking a genuine question that generally is a criteria in a normal food cook-off contest.  It isn't necessary to shake out an umbrella to cover a good idea, as I only intended to rain down one non PC question.  

I will scurry off to my corner and refrain from blurting out any additional nonsense in this thread.


----------



## raceyb

I do share recipes, here and in my blog.  :)  I'll post it up as soon as the winner is announced. In fact, I won't put it in my blog either until then. I'll have to find something else to post.  :)

I really can't wait to see what gets entered. My guess is everyone will spot Jeanie's from a mile away and pick it. I tried to take pics just like hers!  ;)


----------



## fired up

Deltadude, Though your suggestion of cooking every entry is not really feasible, I do appreciate your input and opinion. Please do not hesitate to post or PM me any other suggestions that you may have in the future. But keep in mind this is just for fun so we need to keep it simple. The point of these contests are to get people to come up with new ideas and cook something out of their comfort zone.


----------



## bigtrain74

I would like to thank everyone taking the time to run this event! Hopefully you are not getting too much flack about this as this is supposed to be a fun competition! I know the majority of us are truly greatful for everything you do for the site and keeping it fun!

Thank you!!!


----------



## cajun_1

Interesting concept.  Rules are rather stiff. Does the winner get a prize of some sort or just bragging rights?


----------



## cajun_1

Bump  ...  Bump


----------



## miamirick

hey guys i am gonna post the winning photo so you might as well sit on the sidelines already,  but i would like a sugesstion, maybwe three or four pics so theprocess is shown not just a final product 

because we all know the fun is in the whole process not just eatin it!!!!


----------



## fired up

After the judging is finished and the winner is announced, everyone can post as many pics of their dish as they want


----------



## shooterrick

My entry is in and I think you have a run for your money!  LOL
Will there be a confirmation of entry so we know pics showed up?


----------



## fired up

Yes, i will pm the contestants that I have received their entries.


----------



## fired up

We are just about halfway through the month and I have only received 3 entries so far. Lets get those smokers fire up!


----------



## meat hunter

I totally forgot about this, and I'm sure many other have as well. We have had quite a few new members sign up lately, perhaps they would like to try their hand at this months throwdown? Bumping this post is case anyone, like myself, forgot about this months smoke.


----------



## alx

Thanks for reminder todd..Dang i forgot too Brad....I think i can do something this weekend...


----------



## the dude abides

Gee guys, it's only in big letters at the top of the home page.


----------



## alx

OOPS....It took me 2 months to figure out we had a new posts function!

I used to congratulate guys on smokes that happened 2 years before...LOL.


----------



## miamirick

how do you send a picture on a private message?


----------



## fired up

Just a reminder, only a few days left to enter. All entries must be sent to me by Midnight Eastern time this Thursday night.


----------



## beer-b-q

You add it to your message the same way you would if you were adding it to a post... 

The only difference is you cannot send it as an attachment it has to be hosted on Photobucket or some other hosting site...  

This is why it is best to use Photobucket for hosting your images...


----------



## fired up

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## beer-b-q

_*Time Is Running Out You Better Get Those Entries In...*_


----------



## pigcicles

*Groovy* start Fired Up. Looking forward to seeing this play out. I might even toss a pic in if my plans all work out as I hope. 

Hope there's more than 3 entries this month.


----------



## fired up

Today is the last day for the December throwdown. All entries must be PMed to me by 12:00 am Eastern standard time. 

I would like to thank everyone who has participated in the throwdown and I hope the rest of you join in for the January contest.


Thanks

Brad


----------

